# Heart No Longer in A-fib!!



## Corey123 (Jul 2, 2007)

I received some good news last week!

After an ecogardiogram and an EKG, my cardiologist told me that my heart is no longer in A-fib. No arithmia, fast heartrate or palpitations.

Some of my medicine was recuced to one dosage daily, and I was taken off some of the other medicines that were part of my daily ritual. But I STILL must stay on the rest of them to keep my heart healthy and A-fib-free.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Corey!  You have to be very happy with that news.  Keep on taking care of yourself and stay healthy.  That means you will be with us for a long while.  Good news!


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am!

Still have to watch things closely though. And I still have to watch the diabetes, which IS under control. Just have to lose some weight.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 3, 2007)

That is great news Corey, keep up the good work, one day at a time.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2007)

Great news, Corey!  Congratulations and continued success.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your encouragement!!

Supposedly, once a person's heart goes into A-fib, only medicine and a cardiovert can help bring the heart out of danger.

And supposedly, there is no cure once one is diagnosed with the disease. I had to fight with the mail-order prescription service just now, because they weren't going to send the ordrer of mecincine that I just ordered last week for the next 90 days on account I haven't paid them for the last order.

I'm out of work and can't find a job, which means that I can hardly pay the rent, much less the utility bills! I'm having a rough time financial-wise, but I'm trying to remain calm about it. If I get stressed out over it, it could send me back to the hospital again, which I DON'T want to happen!! Thanks again!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 3, 2007)

lol, corey, i first read this as you were not going to lie anymore, as in being very honest.

i'm glad it's better news. congrats.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 3, 2007)

Why would I want to lie about my health?

Yeah, I'm going through some pretty rough times right now, but it won't always be that way.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2007)

Thats great news.Hang in there a job should come up soon.What kind of work do you do?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 4, 2007)

well, it sure ain't comedy.  

love ya, corey.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 4, 2007)

Great news Corey! Congratulations! Keep your chin up!


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 4, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> well, it sure ain't comedy.
> 
> love ya, corey.


 


Thank you!

JP, I'm a cook.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2007)

That's great news Corey!!!


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------

